# Corsa 01 : italian or english threaded?



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Merckx Corsa 01 (Dedacciai zerouno frame) from around '97. 

Could someone tell me how I can find out if this frame fits english or italian threaded bottom brackets? I've read somewhere that all Merckx frames are italian threaded ...

cheers


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

68mm = English
70mm = Italian

...it's probably Italian.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

They're Italian...mine was...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

As far as I can tell (and feel free to jump in and correct me here), all Merckx frames have been and are still Italian threaded. I have frames from three decades in three different materials - all Italian.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never seen a steel Merckx with anything other than Italian threads. (I'm not sure either way about the other materials.)


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Ugo DeRosa set up Eddy's shop and reportedly built the first frames. So it would make sense that they would be italian threaded.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Not all EMC steel frames had italian threads. There is at least one confirmed production series from 1992 (~D2500) with british threads. Probably there were more such series.


----------

